
Much ado about Shakespeare in Indian cinema - acsillag
https://spectator.us/bard-bollywood/
======
bobosha
The love story and twists and turns have been part of Indian folklore for
millennia before Shakespeare. This author is ill informed and presumptuous to
assume this was a British colonial legacy. Read up on Kalidasa's plays (ca.
5th century AD) Meghdoot, Shakuntalam etc.

------
fellellor
>just one out of __sixteen __couples studied...

>a generational shift!

All right.

These stories have been a part of Indian cinema for decades. There is nothing
new here. Audiences like all kinds of stories, these ones included.

------
amriksohata
The tragedy of star-crossed lovers exists throughout Indian history, infact
Indian folklore are littered with so many of them and different versions that
I grew up learning. Mirza Sahiban is just one example. It makes you wonder if
these stories by modern writers are just recycled from concepts from older
civilisations or possibly true events.

------
timothevs
Um India has had this tale for centuries. The story of Heer Ranjha is an
immortal tale in the Punjab, and has been adapted many times over. ;/

